# R.I.P. Nebojscha Herman Sawa Popow



## Hakone (Sep 24, 2021)

My deepest condolences . A great loss to the orchid community . My thoughts are with you and your family .


----------



## Martin (Sep 24, 2021)

Really sad to hear! RIP Boscha!


----------



## Justin (Sep 24, 2021)

Sad news


----------



## GuRu (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm shocked to read this sad news. I knew him personally and I express my deepest condolence to his family.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 24, 2021)

RIP Boscha Popow… may you have as much fun in Orchid Heaven!


----------



## Calvin_Tiong (Sep 24, 2021)

RIP


----------



## Karp60 (Sep 24, 2021)

With every person departing, there’s also a loss of knowledge and experience, not mentioning the pain on a personal and family level.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2021)

My condolences. I had not seen him since I took him and Glen Decker to lunch at the 2008 GNYOS show. R.I.P.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 28, 2021)

As you have transferred the message to here, I will just quote my former post: 

It is sad news, indeed, to hear about the death of Boscha... I, actually, never had the good fortune to meet him in person, but have bought a wealth of orchids from him, even quite recently. He has always been very friendly and nice in his communication - and he will be sorely missed! May his soul rest in peace!


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2021)

The funeral there on October 14th /. 11.30 a.m., 
Fallersleben cemetery , Germany


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2021)

Nebojscha Herman Sawa Popow
* 06.04.1950 to † 09.23.2021
Ich bin zutiefst traurig, Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen, dass mein Vater Nebojscha Popow in der Nacht zum 23.September 2021 verstorben ist !
Mein Vater Nebojscha widmete sein Leben einer unerschütterlichen Liebe zu Orchideen und konzentrierte sich hauptsächlich auf die Gattung Paphiopedilum.
Während seiner Orchideenreise beschäftigte er sich intensiv mit allen Aspekten
der Gattung Paphiopedilum, einschließlich ihrer Entdeckung, Kultivierung und Züchtung, mit dem Ziel, unser Wissen über diese Art zu erweitern, die eine Vielzahl von Orchideenzüchtern auf der ganzen Welt so stark beeinflusst hat.
Seine Liebe führte zu einer Fülle von lebenslangen Freundschaften, darunter viele, die uns auf seiner Reise begleiteten, alle angetrieben von ihrer weltweiten Liebe zu Orchideen.
Für diejenigen in dieser globalen Orchideen-Community war er als weltberühmte Orchideenlegende, Freund, Lehrer, Held, Meister, Weltreise-Perfektionist und kluger Sympathie-Orchideen- und Paphiopedilum-Liebhaber bekannt.
Ich nannte ihn Vater, aber er war nicht nur mein Vater, sondern vor allem mein bester Freund, Mentor und Held.
Bis zuletzt verbrachte Papa die meiste Zeit in unseren Gewächshäusern und füllte seine Tage mit dem, was er am meisten liebte, Orchideen.
Nebojscha Popow wird immer in unseren Herzen leben und wir werden ihn, sein unglaubliches Wissen und seine Erfahrung und seine ansteckende Liebe zu Orchideen schmerzlich vermissen.
Viele unserer Freunde und Kunden kannten meinen Vater schon vor meiner Geburt.
Ich möchte allen für ihre Unterstützung in dieser schwierigen Zeit danken und hoffe, dass wir alle auf das Glück, die Weisheit und die guten Zeiten zurückblicken und miteinander teilen können,
die wir alle mit Nebojscha in seinem Leben geteilt haben, dass er so großzügig mit allen von uns geteilt hat.

Nebojscha Herman Sawa Popow
* 06.04.1950 to † 09.23.2021
I am deeply saddened to announce that my father, Nebojscha Popow, passed away peacefully at night on September 23, 2021, at the age of 71, surrounded by his loving family including my brother, my mother, my wife and daughter and myself.
My dad, Nebojscha, devoted his life to an unwavering love of orchids, focusing primarily on the genus Paphiopedilum.
During his orchid journey, he was fully engaged in all aspects of the genus Paphiopedilum , including their discovery, cultivation and breeding, with the goal of enhancing our knowledge of this species that has so greatly impacted multitudes of orchid growers around the world.
His love resulted in an abundance of lifetime friendships, including many who joined us on his journey, all driven by their global love of orchids.
For those in this global orchid community, he was known as a world famous orchid legend, a friend, a teacher, a hero, a master, a world travel perfectionist and a smart Sympathie Orchid and Paphiopedilum lover.
I called him dad, but in addition to being my dad, he was more importantly my best friend, mentor and hero.
To the very end, dad spent most of his time in our greenhouses, filling his days with what he loved the most, orchids.
Nebojscha Popow will always live in our hearts, and we will sorely miss him, his amazing knowledge and experience and his infectious love of orchids.
Many of our friends and customers knew my dad before I was even born. I want to thank everyone for their support during this difficult time and hope we can all look back on, and share with each other, remembrances of the happiness, wisdom and good times we all shared with Nebojscha during the life he so generously shared with all of us.

Cái chết của một huyền thoại:

Nebojscha Hermann Sawa Popow ( 06.04.1950 - 23.09.2021 )
Hôm nay , 24.09.2921 tôi vô cùng đau buồn khi đọc thông báo bạn tôi , Nebojscha Popow đã thanh thản về cõi Vĩnh hằng vào đêm ngày 23 tháng 9 năm 2021 ở tuổi 71.
Năm 2003 tôi bắt đầu trồng Lan hài . Bạn tôi đả chỉ tôi cách trồng và cho tôi nhiều kiến thức về loại lan nầy .
Nebojscha đã dành cả cuộc đời của mình cho một tình yêu không lay chuyển đối với hoa lan, chủ yếu tập trung vào chi Paphiopedilum. Trong cuộc hành trình trồng lan của mình, anh ấy đã tham gia đầy đủ vào tất cả các khía cạnh của chi Paphiopedilum, bao gồm cả việc phát hiện, trồng trọt và nhân giống, với mục đích nâng cao kiến thức của chúng ta về loài này đã ảnh hưởng sâu sắc đến nhiều người trồng lan trên khắp thế giới.
Tình yêu hoa Lan của anh ấy đã tạo nên vô số tình bạn trọn đời, trong đó có nhiều người đã đồng hành cùng anh ta trong cuộc hành trình của anh ấy, tất cả đều được thúc đẩy bởi tình yêu toàn cầu của anh ấy dành cho hoa lan. Đối với những người trong cộng đồng hoa lan toàn cầu này, Nebojscha được biết đến như một huyền thoại hoa lan nổi tiếng thế giới, người bạn, người thầy, người anh hùng, bậc thầy, người cầu toàn du lịch thế giới, và một người đồng cảm sắc sảo về hoa lan và người yêu lan hồ điệp. Tôi gọi Bojscha ấy là anh , người bạn thân nhất, người cố vấn và người hùng của tôi. Cuối cùng, anh đã dành phần lớn thời gian của mình trong nhà kính ở Wolfburg lấp đầy những ngày của mình với thứ mà anh yêu thích nhất, hoa lan.Nebojscha Popov sẽ luôn sống trong trái tim tôi và tôi sẽ nhớ anh ấy, kiến thức và kinh nghiệm tuyệt vời của anh ấy và tình yêu truyền nhiễm của anh ấy đối với hoa lan rất nhiều. Tôi luôn nhìn lại và chia sẻ kỷ niệm về những hạnh phúc, sự khôn ngoan và những khoảng thời gian tốt đẹp mà tôi đã chia sẻ với Neobjscha trong cuộc sống này.

Tai Do Khac MD

Thư chia buồn xin gửi về :
Alexej Popow
Popow-Orchids
Sandkämper Str. 1
38442 Wolfsburg
Deutschland
Telefon: 053623314
E-Mail: [email protected]

Ngày hạ huyệt :
Tang lễ vào ngày 14/10 /. 11:30 sáng, Nghĩa trang Fallersleben, Đức


----------

